# 64 Quarter Window Headliner Trim/molding



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought a 64 post car project and I've started installing the interior. Now I did not remove it so I'm figuring it out as I go. I just installed the headliner and I'm wondering what type of molding goes above/around the quarter window and holds the headliner.

Thank you


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a '66 post sedan and had the same issue as you. The post cars have little differences in them vs hardtops and not many people own them, so you end up with holes in what to do.

I'm guessing (hoping) your '64 was about the same as my '66. Below are two pics ('66) of what you're missing. It's a slender piece of metal held in place by two screws. Without it, you have nowhere to tuck the headliner into at those points.

Also, be aware, the rear window on mine has about 3 metal pieces that screws in. It goes all the way down the sides of the window too. You can see it in the first picture. Without that you'll be tucking the headliner into the wrong gap.

The silver/light gray metal in this photo is the piece above the qtr window as well as around the rear window-


Fuzzy pic, but all I have for an up close pic.


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, I have all that and have my headliner installed. I did install the front and rear headliner trim but there is nothing to fill the same type of tucking groove that is around the quarter window. I'm guessing a piece of windlace would do it, I did put windlace around the door opening (one piece but was thinking it might need to go around the rear quarter.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

A big difference between yours and mine at that point in the qtr window is I have earmuffs and your '64 does not. Sorry I can't be of more help. But I do have windlace running from the front of the driver window all the way back down the qtr window...all one single length of windlace.


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah I ordered some more windlace so I can run from the front to back. Then another piece down the B pillar


----------

